# User Power help!Urgent



## Dark Star (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi all
I was about to installl aMSN skin but while comping it into /usr/share.... I got a message that i do not have powers to access the folder.. Even some folder that were made in windows are un deletable it say you do not have root poswer... How can I get that poswer help me pl z


Thanks


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 21, 2007)

Um, what you need here is temporary root access.

Via terminal:

```
affix [B]sudo[/B] to any command you wish to run, even cp or mv
```

Or for a root-session Nautilus [GUI]:

```
gksudo nautilus
```
And then you can browse your folders as root.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 21, 2007)

Is this teemporary root.. powers to my acounts  How to give permanent  Btw from where did  you get alll that commands 

Plz be a bit clear I downloaded that package and I can't copy it help me


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 21, 2007)

You wanna move a folder to /usr/share ?

*sudo mv <extracted file/folder> /usr/share/amsn/skins*

You don't need permanent root for all this, a simple sudo will do good 

And if you dont want hassles, just hit Ctrl + H in Home directory, and copy the file/folder into .amsn/skins/ folder. No root or any other method required here.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 21, 2007)

In UNIX/Linux users do not login as root as root user.the only way is via "su" or "sudo"
though for files u can fix permissions as SUID.

if u r at doubt with any commands try the manpage from terminal as:

```
man  commandname
```
or for sudo

```
man  sudo
```


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 21, 2007)

And about commands, you learn them on the way.


----------



## vignesh (Jun 21, 2007)

You can also use the switch user command.

su -c "type the command here' 

and enter the root password and the command will be executed.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 21, 2007)

Kinda confusing can any . Though I got that can't log in as Root but how to copy It I am not downloading I had already downloaded the package as .zip and now unzipped I need to copy the folder 2 place 1 in /usr that I can't and other in /home that I did.

Now how to copy the .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 21, 2007)

Arg,

Here's an example: I wanna move a folder called ABC to /usr/ Ok?

qwerty@qwerty-desktop:~$ sudo mv ABC /usr/
Password:

And hit enter, you are done. [No output means the job went successful]


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey thanks  This worked thanks for example now I can move any file .. so to delete we should write del


----------



## vignesh (Jun 21, 2007)

rmdir to delete an empty directory

rm to remove files and

rm -r to remove directory with contents

and read a few guides at www.tldp.org. You can learn the basic commands there


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 21, 2007)

Err. these are DOS Commands so it means I can get those from the command I learnt in 11


----------



## vignesh (Jun 21, 2007)

No ! Read the guides I pointed you too.. Here this should do

*tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/intro-linux.pdf


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 21, 2007)

No, shell commands all don't match DOS ones, its way far advanced than that 

For a quick reference, you can try:
*www.ss64.com/bash/

And for removal, if I wish to remove my ABC folder, then



```
rm (or sudo rm, if you need permissions) -R ABC
```

Or if ABC was a file,


```
rm ABC
```


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 21, 2007)

Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> Is this teemporary root.. powers to my acounts  How to give permanent



Ok Its possible but strongly recommended *NOT TO LOGIN AS ROOT*

1> Open Terminal. Then provide root password by issuing following command (AFAIK root password is not there by default in Ubuntu like system)

```
$ sudo passwd root
```

2> Then System > Administration > Login Window > Security. There Enable "Allow local system administrator login"

3> Do not login as root


----------



## eddie (Jun 21, 2007)

Shouldn't we recommend gksudo to newbies? I mean he just needed to copy a folder to the location and he could have done that by using `gksudo nautilus`? What do you guys say? Or am I thinking on wrong lines?


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 21, 2007)

^^
Yeah thats what I do..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 21, 2007)

I suggested him that one, he didn't take it, so I told the harder way and he liked it I guess  Terminal ftw!


----------



## eddie (Jun 21, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I suggested him that one


 Ah, I see now


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 21, 2007)

Haha I did both and working fine L Thanks to all of you  Btw 1 'st 1 was way better .. Lets try this 1 too


----------



## praka123 (Jun 21, 2007)

the thing u just understood was called file permission system in UNIX-like Operating systems.this is the reason why u simply cant access some directories,files.
and that itself prevents Viruses,spywares to be able to run on Linux.so no need for anti-virus,anti-spyware,anti-anything<add tag>


> *Differences between operating systems*
> 
> Unix-like and otherwise POSIX-compliant systems, including Linux-based systems and Mac OS X (through version 10.3), have a simple system for managing individual file permissions. POSIX also specifies a system of access control lists, but it is only implemented by certain file systems and operating systems.
> DOS variants (including the Microsoft products MS-DOS, Windows 95, Windows 98, and Windows Me) do not have permissions. There is a "read-only" attribute that can be set or unset on a file by any user or program.
> ...


 *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions#Differences_between_operating_systems
read:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions
*tldp.org is a nice site for Understanding different Linux and GNU software basics and they got good Howtos.
*[SIZE=+4]L[/SIZE][SIZE=+2]INUX [/SIZE][SIZE=+4]N[/SIZE][SIZE=+2]EWBIE [/SIZE][SIZE=+4]A[/SIZE][SIZE=+2]DMINISTRATOR [/SIZE][SIZE=+4]G[/SIZE][SIZE=+2]UIDE[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=-1]www.linux*newbie**guide*.org
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]www.*ubuntu*video.com/              -video guide[/SIZE]


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks a ton for the link


----------



## vignesh (Jun 22, 2007)

I already told him to vist tldp.org.. Its a great place to start


----------

